# Will a 700x28 wheel



## rbmatl (Jun 11, 2007)

fit on an MB Grand Sprint (bought last spring...carbon stay/fork with Ultegra 20sp. Has 700x23 Am Classic Wheels but I need something a bit beefier with my weight...Thinking Velocity Synergy with 28mm tire.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Are you talking wheels or tires. A 700c wheel would be the same size with either the Am Classic or Velocity. If you are talking tires, a 28 tire would be a tight fit with your bikes 410mm chainstays. As you probably know, each mfg's 28 are smaller or bigger than other mfg's 28. I use Michelin Pro Race 25's. They handle the chip/seal roads in Ohio very well and I'm almost 190lbs. The Pro Race is beefier than a set of Bontrager 25c tires.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

rbmatl said:


> fit on an MB Grand Sprint (bought last spring...carbon stay/fork with Ultegra 20sp. Has 700x23 Am Classic Wheels but I need something a bit beefier with my weight...Thinking Velocity Synergy with 28mm tire.


What is your weight? Are you having trouble with 23s, like pinch flats? Or are you just looking for a softer ride? Have you tried a 25mm tire? There is a big difference between a 23 and a 25. It may not sound like it but a 25 gives a much softer ride and you'll find a lot more tire options out there. If you're on the fence you should be able to find 'el cheapo' 25s on closeout for $10-$15 if you want to try one- and you only need one to see what I'm talking about, on the rear. 

And are you having trouble with the wheels? Going out of true or something else? The standard 'big rider' road wheel is the Velocity Deep-V, 36 spoke. Lots of short spokes take a beating better than longer spokes, or fewer and longer spokes.


----------

